# Highest hp 8v



## iwant2partywitu (Apr 28, 2011)

Does anyone know what the record is for highest hp 8v vw? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

NA or FI? Could you be specific please.


----------



## iwant2partywitu (Apr 28, 2011)

Eric D said:


> NA or FI? Could you be specific please.


FI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

I assume you want to know about water cooled 8v instead of air cooled, correct?


----------



## iwant2partywitu (Apr 28, 2011)

Eric D said:


> I assume you want to know about water cooled 8v instead of air cooled, correct?


Yes... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Brazilian 2L AP engine code 8v seems to be around 1000 hp, could be another out there with higher hp that I haven't seen.

16v head on the AP block gets to 1500 hp.

8v shown in video.


----------



## Mk1Racer (Apr 16, 1999)

Eric D said:


> NA or FI? Could you be specific please.


I'd be more interested in NA. Making big HP there is where the real skill is.


----------



## Exopar (Feb 4, 2012)

Mk1Racer said:


> I'd be more interested in NA. Making big HP there is where the real skill is.


Know some guys here in VW Puebla factory that has achived 148 hp in a N/A 8v 2.0l engine and it has been reached after several hours and $$$ invested in RD------- I personally have never reached more than 130 HP in 8V engines.


----------



## iwant2partywitu (Apr 28, 2011)

I made 448whp on 33psi, we ran out of fuel so we couldn't go for 500


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Exopar said:


> Know some guys here in VW Puebla factory that has achived 148 hp in a N/A 8v 2.0l engine and it has been reached after several hours and $$$ invested in RD------- I personally have never reached more than 130 HP in 8V engines.


The engineering has already been done in the late 70s, so its just a matter of replicating the past but with modern engine management.
Looks like your compadres need to turn up the wick, échale mas Pemex.

This was achieved in the late 80s.










This is a 1.6L 8v making 185 hp, it's a Super Vee engine from 1984, but this has its roots from the 70s. These are now classed as Formula Super Vee.
There are more, but this is just a sampling.


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

The best I have seen personally is a 1.5 liter 8v that was ~ 140whp.


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

I build the head for this rabbit that last pull was over 420 WHP. http://www.lugnutstuning.com/node/56


----------



## Vdub4Life99 (Nov 11, 2012)

I made 120whp on my N/A 8v with some head work and a 93 octane tune.


----------

